# Il n'y a plus de son sur mon MacBook Pro



## tribo (16 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Bon alors voilà, tout a toujours très bien marché avec mon mbp (mon premier mac)

Le son fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à ce soir.

Alors je m'explique, j'utilise la version 10.49

toutes les mises à jour et tout et tout.

Mais depuis ce soir (j'ai regardé un film dans le train sans soucis grâce aux écouteurs de mon ipod), quand je débranche les écouteurs externe de la prise jack et bien plus de son!

Alors du coup je suis allé voir dans les préférences système, dans la rubrique "son" et en fait dans les sorties son et bien mon petit mac ne détecte que la sortie intégrée et pas les haut-parleurs intégrés.

Du coup j'ai fait un nettoyage de disque et vérification des autorisations (de toute façon ça peut pas faire de mal), j'ai aussi redémarrer plusieurs fois et bon il n'y à aucun changement...

Ca m'ennuie un peu tout ça, donc pendant que je fais des recherches sur le sujet et bien je poste un petit fil pour savoir si quelqu'un a des pistes


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2007)

euh, regarde au niveau de la sortie casque si tu ne vois pas un led rouge d'allumer, si c'est le cas la sortie son de MacBook Pro est bloqu&#233; en optique


----------



## tribo (17 Mai 2007)

merci pour la réponse,

c'est bien le cas, une led rouge reste allumée 

Comment résoudre ce problème?


----------



## tribo (19 Mai 2007)

Bon c'est bizarre,
je suis allé voir sur le site de discussion d'apple, 
apparement beaucoup on le même problème et la solutions serait apparement de changer la carte mère...

Cependant, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais ce matin en me levant quand j'ai allumé mon petit MBP qui fait des siennes et bien hop, comme par enchantement tout c'est mis à refonctionnait normalement   

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que je sais pas du tout pourquoi ça refonctionne d'un coup et surtout pourquoi ça s'est mis à merdouiller...

Aussi je me pose la question : est-ce qu'il faut que mon mbp fasse un tour par la case SAV, parce que il me reste que deux mois de garantie...

Peut être je devrais prendre l'extension apple care pour être sûr....:rose:


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2007)

il y aura juste un changement de carte son dans le cas d'un macbook pro


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Mai 2007)

Ca me le fait aussi sur mon macbook sauf si j'attends 2min (mais 2 vrai minutes) !

Ca fait 2 minutes sans son 

Sinon ça revient au démarrage 
J'espère ne pas avoir de problème par la suite


----------

